# Steering Wheel Vibration while driving



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a vibration in my steering wheel, but it is only when the steering wheel is NOT top dead center. If I am driving straight it doesn't vibrate, but when I turn slightly to either side to correct my self or go into a gradual turn it vibrates. Feels kind of like a bad rotor pulsation, but I am not applying the brakes. I have headers and I know the steering rack goes through a couple of the tubes. I thought maybe this might be the issue if they are rubbing, but it feels more like it has to do with the wheels. Anyone had this issue? Or maybe shed some light on it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

May want to get an alignment check somewere. It almost sounds like a bad tie rod. Not saying that is it but very possible. And most places do free alignment checks so bonus.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd say an alignment and a wheel balance.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Unlikely but possible tire sepperation also if alignment checks out ok.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. The tires are about 8 months of daily drving old. It is time for a new alignment and balance anyways. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Strut rub, maybe?


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I got the car aligned and it was bareley out up front and was perfect in the rear. Any other suggestions? Perhaps maybe it could be the wheel bearings?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wheel balance.. check to make sure the weights didn't come off. Check the rotors for warping, tie rod ends loose? Ball joints to name a few items to verify.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Wheel balance.. check to make sure the weights didn't come off. Check the rotors for warping, tie rod ends loose? Ball joints to name a few items to verify.


This. All of this.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys I will get it on the lift shortly.


----------

